# Man, I don't want to sound giddy



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I don't want to get TOO excited, but*

how about tonight's preseason stat line for D Miles and Z?!?!
Is this beautiful, or what!

D Miles- 15pts 6 rbs 5 asts 3 stls 5 blks

Z- 30 pts in 32 minutes! 10 rbs 2 asts 3 blks

I dunno.... I know that Cavs aren't gonna mesh well for the first 40 games or so, and they prolly won't make the playoffs, but I am geeked.... A healthy Z, Tyrone cleaning the boards, Miles doing his ALL-AROUND THANG, Ricky driving to the hole, Wagner....uh.... Wagner trying to take a piss? And hopefully doing his best AI imitation.... and I hope that Palacio and Smush can just play a little defense, distribute the ball, get the offense started.... they don't need to score much.....

I can't wait til the start of the season.... GO CAVS!!!!
:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I could have told ya'll that D-Miles is the real deal. Its funny to hear the bulls fans compare him to Tyson Chandler, when he is way better in every aspect of the game.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Your giving Z too many minutes*

at this early, he could get injured again. He can't be in that great of game shape.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*There is that chance*

but he played about half the season last year with limited minutes from 18-28 minutes per game with no set-backs, and he said this past off-season he has been able to workout and work on his game instead of rehab. And after last night's game (32 minutes) he said he felt tired, but good. He is excited to play and he feels he still has a bit of rust to work off.

As for the Cavs, I wouldn't run the guy 40+ a night, but why hold back? His worst foot was basically reconstructed. What do they have to lose? Z wants to play, the team needs him to play. If he gets hurt again then Z would probably just retire. Let him play with the youths and let's see how bad they really are........ with a healthy team, they ain't gonna be as bad as people are saying.... especially in a center weak conference! Go CAVS!!!!!!!!:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I could have told ya'll that D-Miles is the real deal. Its funny to hear the bulls fans compare him to Tyson Chandler, when he is way better in every aspect of the game.


Miles better than Chandler? I'm a big Chandler fan, I'm not so sure about this. I'll give Miles his credit, but Chandler is a monster just like Miles. If you're talking about Offensive game...probably Miles. Defense...goes to Chandler. There is no doubt in my mind about this. Chandler is an absolute monster on defense. I know Chandler won't get 25 ppg...Miles probably will, but Chandler is good for 16 ppg, 9 rpg, 3 bpg, and maybe a little higher than that. I think when Chandler is fully developed: 20 ppg, 10 rpg, 4 bpg, 1 spg. Trust me. Miles will get: 25 ppg, 6 rpg, 3 bpg, 2 spg.

We'll see, though.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

but is anyone else getting excited about the Cavs? Z had 30+ one pre-season game, Ricky Davis had 30+ a different game, and D Miles had 30+ tonight....... I get it that this is just pre-season, and that probably no Cav will average even 25 ppg, but the potential for 2 or 3 starters to average 18-22 ppg is very real.

And with Tyrone cleaning the boards, and Boozer learning the ropes, and Jumaine doing his thing, and hoping that Diop and Palacio and Smush can develop..... I am psyched! 

Yes, I know we will have a hard time winning 30 games, but the foundation is being set for a solid future, and with a few good breaks and some nice player progressions...... yeah BABY!:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't think Ilgauskas and Davis will average more than 15 ppg next season. But Miles has the chance to pour 20 a night. This team has great potential and will already be good next season. I thought they wanted to battle for the first draft pick with Denver? 

BTW: If Ricky Davis averages 20+ ppg next season, would Cleveland pick LeBron James at #1 anyway?


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Oh easily*

D Miles and Ricky will both definately average 35+ minutes per game and I really think both will average 16-21 points per game. And Z will average 15+ too. Here's why I think so....

Obviously Miles and Ricky will play MAJOR minutes. Both can get their own shots, and without a good PG, they will both be expected to create.

And in a related way, Z is healthy, and he is a offensive force in the middle. His scoring ability in the middle gives Miles and Ricky a little more room on the outside, and those 2 help prevent Z from being constantly doubled.

Also, Tyrone Hill and Palacio are not scorers... they are role players, and this will also increase the other 3's scoring chances.
The team's problem won't be scoring, it's gonna be defense. As a team we will average about 95 points, but we will probably give up about 103 per game. Somebody has to score those points, and all three: Z, Miles and Ricky are veterans and know the league and know how to play.

One last thing, all three will go to the foul line a lot. I mean A LOT! I bet each will get 5-9 points per game alone from FT's.

GO CAVs!!!!!!!!
:rbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Yeah go Cavs!!!!:cheers:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

I kinda like watching the cavs, personally im a Jumaine Jones fan, I d like to see him suceed in his role palyer role.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dont forget about Juanny when he comes back:bbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Miles has an amazing game. What was it? 33 points, 2 blocks, 2 steals and I think good numbers in boards too. If only we could have kept Mateen Cleaves this would be the coolest team ever.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I could have told ya'll that D-Miles is the real deal. Its funny to hear the bulls fans compare him to Tyson Chandler, when he is way better in every aspect of the game.


HEY! Don't knock Chandler, at least he is in the gym getting better not making movies in the summer. Tyson can block and rebound better but doesn't have the athleticism that Miles has. Both are goign to be great players


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Hi Kabi*

I haven't seen too many of your posts, so if you are new, welcome! Just a question... you said "if we would've kept Cleaves we would have a cool team." Which team are you talking about?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> HEY! Don't knock Chandler, at least he is in the gym getting better not making movies in the summer. Tyson can block and rebound better but doesn't have the athleticism that Miles has. Both are goign to be great players


I bet you if Darius doesn't everage more blocks per game it will be close, look at his numbers in the preseason. He's also going to rebound better cause thats his job as a PF. Look at miles though, he can do it all, look at his preseason stats, the one thing he needs to work on is his long J. He can handle the ball, pass, block, rebound, lock it down on D, finish strong, post up etc. 

Tyson is a long way from D-Miles and he is maybe a year younger.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mongolmike</b>!
> but is anyone else getting excited about the Cavs? Z had 30+ one pre-season game, Ricky Davis had 30+ a different game, and D Miles had 30+ tonight....... I get it that this is just pre-season, and that probably no Cav will average even 25 ppg, but the potential for 2 or 3 starters to average 18-22 ppg is very real.
> 
> And with Tyrone cleaning the boards, and Boozer learning the ropes, and Jumaine doing his thing, and hoping that Diop and Palacio and Smush can develop..... I am psyched!
> ...


You should sound giddy! Thats what fans do!! The season is here!!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*hey mongol*

I think he was talkking about the Cleaves - Jones trade, and if he would have not failed the physical he would bea cav. Personally I think Jumaine is a better player, but the Cavs do have some very talented players at the 2 and 3. Miles, Davis, take up the starting position so its hard for him to show all he has.

Im rooting for you guys this year.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*Hey thanks Hotshot*

(sorry, I didn't want to try to symbol out your name!), but thanks, we can use the support! And you are right, I plum forgot about the Cleaves-Jones trade... I must have a short term something or other. I can't even remember what I have short term now that I think about it.......


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea I was talking about the Cleaves-Jones trade. I do like Jones but I love Cleaves. Watching him at Michigan State, his heart is huge and he is really a likeable guy. Jumaine Jones is probably more productive now but you never know.


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

I merged both threads by mongolmike about the cavs being exciting


----------

